# Must See FMA Instructors



## Guro Harold (Dec 19, 2005)

Who do you consider some of the Must See FMA instructors? And Why?

Details and bios are cool, advertising is not!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 19, 2005)

Rick Manglinong. I've seen him do some awsome double stick work and look forward to each of his events.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 19, 2005)

Carlito Bonjoc, Jr. (Stockton, CA)....phenomenally fast hands, and understands movement so well.


----------



## Bammx2 (Dec 19, 2005)

Danny Guba. Doce Pares UK. A massive wealth of knowledge and one hell of a nice man!

Pat O'Malley. Rapid Arnis UK. An excellent instructor with a fairly impressive background with everyone from Bob Breen to D.Canete and family!


----------



## Blindside (Dec 19, 2005)

Tuhon Gaje (Pekiti-Tirsia Kali), great attitude, energy, and the ability to make his senior students look like frickin' beginners when they play.  Amazing.

Lamont


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 19, 2005)

Tuhon Dionaldo...not just for his knife and kerambit work.  I think many would be more than pleasantly surprised with his stickwork.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 21, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> Tuhon Dionaldo...not just for his knife and kerambit work. I think many would be more than pleasantly surprised with his stickwork.
> 
> Cthulhu


I second that all the way.

Tuhon Felix Cortes of Sayoc Fighting Systems Single and Double stick skills are incredible!!!


----------



## peter (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi All

Good to see Pat O'Malley of Rapid Arnis getting a mention here.

I would have to say the MUST SEE Master would be Master Yuli Romo of Zu'Bu Kali Ilustrisimo.  His movements are "cat-like" and he moves without conscious thought.  His disarming techniwues are extemely impressive and highly explosive.

Best regards

Peter
www.yuli-romo.com
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## peter (Dec 21, 2005)

OK, there's no 'W' in "techniques.  Keyboard Dyslexia again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All the best

Peter


----------



## kruzada (Dec 21, 2005)

Senior Master Samuel Dulay - IMAFP Modern Arnis http://www.imafp.com/Board/council.html

Master Dulay's knowledge of the FMA is unbelievable. He is one of the fastest Arnisadors that I have seen, and also a very approachable and humble individual.

Grandmaster Vicente Sanchez - Kali Arnis International http://kaliarnisinternational.com/gmsanchez.html

Grandmaster Vicente Sanchez is one of the most Senior Masters of both Lightning Scientific Arnis and Modern Arnis. The speed and power of his techniques are truly inspiring. He is also a very spiritual man, a true icon of the FMA.


-Rich Acosta
Kuntaw Kali Kruzada


----------



## OULobo (Dec 21, 2005)

Absolutes:
Ramiro Estalilla 
Dan Inosanto
Leo Gaje
Marc Denny
Cacoy Canete

Also:
Somera
Galang
Sayoc
Diego
Latosa
Buot
Taboada
Largusa
Ricketts
Romo
Presas

Personally:
Dionaldo
Keating
Tores
Atienza
Floro
Godhania
Harris


----------

